# LAD - New Carolin Gold Corp. (TSX-V)



## Userman (4 January 2016)

Richard (Rick) Mills Ahead of the Herd states;

As a general rule, the most successful man in life is the man who has the best information. Some 1,200 junior resource exploration and development companies are located in Vancouver, British Columbia. Not many of those 1200 companies can claim to have; 28 kilometers of the Coquihalla Serpentine Belt, a gold camp, 715,000 ozs of gold in inferred three deposits and: 

http://aheadoftheherd.com/Newsletter/2015/New-Carolins-Coquihalla-Gold-Camp.htm


----------



## Userman (28 February 2016)

*LAD.V - New Carolin Gold Corp. (TSX.V)*

LAD.V up 80% in 4 weeks

Recent News:

Approval of Amendments to Acquisition Agreement - Ladner Gold Project 
February 17, 2016

New Carolin Increases Financing 
February 03, 2016

New Carolin Amends Agreement to Acquire 100% of Ladner Gold Project 
February 03, 2016

http://www.newcarolingold.com


----------



## Userman (14 March 2016)

*New Carolin Gold Corp. (LAD - TSX.V)*

Latest News - Closes Financing

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=83415185&qm_symbol=LAD


----------



## Userman (14 April 2016)

*New Carolin Gold Corp.*

Jay Taylor's Mining Market Watch


http://miningmarketwatch.net/lad.htm


----------



## Userman (8 May 2016)

*Reports 5.9 g/t Gold & Ron Cooper*

*Reports 5.9 g/t Gold at Crucible Optioned Property*

May 3, 2016 / New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD). Further to its new release March 22, 2016 regarding the option agreement with Crucible Resources Ltd (Crucible), the Company provides the following clarification.

The property option agreement entered into with Crucible consists of a total of twenty (20) claims covering an area of 30 sq km. These claims are situated in the southern portion of the Ladner Gold Project, below the Coquihalla Hwy. Three (3) of the new Crucible claims adjoin a prospective new gold zone which has been traced to a length of approx. 1 kilometer to date, where a sampling program was carried out in the 1980's. Reported soil samples from this historic work program were between 20 and 1000 ppb, with one sample of 5900 ppb (close to 6 g/t) and wide areas with numerous samples were reported between 100-1000 ppb. The assay of 5900 ppb and other sporadic higher grade samples reported are unusual in soils and we note this may indicate placer-type gold particles in the soil cover.

*New Carolin Engages Mr. Ron Cooper For Capital Markets Support*

May 6 2016 -- New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD / OTC PK: LADFF) The Company is pleased to announce that it has entered into an agreement with Mr. Ron Cooper, to assist the Company with its capital market plans.

Mr. Cooper graduated from the University of Memphis with a B.Sc. in finance in 1980. After working for several years at a Vancouver brokerage firm as a compliance officer, Ron has spent the past 28 years as a marketing consultant to private and public companies. Over this time he has arranged financing and provided marketing services to over 80 companies, several of which have become major corporations.

NewCarolinGold.com


----------



## Userman (15 May 2016)

*Getting A Heartbeat*

Getting A Heartbeat

http://aheadoftheherd.com/Newsletter/2016/Getting-A-Heartbeat.htm


----------



## Userman (24 May 2016)

New Carolin Gold - News - Completes Private Placements

LAD-TSX.V



Completes Private Placements



May 19, 2016 -- New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD): Further to its news release of April 18, 2016, the Company is pleased to announce that it has completed its two concurrent non-brokered private placements of units totalling 14,690,000 units in the capital of the Company for gross proceeds of $1,028,300.

The proceeds from the offering will be used for exploration on the Company's Ladner Gold project and for general working capital and corporate purposes.


About New Carolin Gold Corp.

New Carolin Gold is a Canadian-based junior company focused on the exploration, evaluation and development of our strategic 144 square kilometers of contiguous mineral claims, collectively known as the Ladner Gold Project. The project is located near Hope, BC, in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine, Pipestem Mine and numerous gold prospects.


Mr. Robert Thast CEO Video http://www.newcarolingold.com/blank-page/

For additional information, please visit the Company's website at www.newcarolingold.com.


----------



## Userman (6 June 2016)

Appoints Mr. Chris Taylor P.Geo to the Board of Directors



May 30, 2016 / TheNewswire / New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD / OTCBB: LADFF). The Company is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Chris Taylor, P.Geo, to the Company's Board of Directors.
Mr. Taylor is a professional geologist with over 15 years of experience, including tenures with both mid-tier producer and exploration stage mining companies. Mr. Taylor has a bachelor's degree in Earth Sciences and a master's degree in Structural Geology from Carleton University. Mr. Taylor currently serves as a director of a number of publicly traded companies, and is a director, President and CEO of Great Bear Resources Ltd. and Dunnedin Ventures Corp. Mr. Taylor is a published author on gold deposits and his work as a structural geologist has focused on resource expansion in near-term development and brown field stage mining projects.

Mr. Taylor will assist the Company with technical oversight of upcoming work at the Carolin mine, and with corporate development activities.




About New Carolin Gold Corp.

New Carolin Gold is a Canadian-based junior company focused on the exploration, evaluation and development of our strategic 144 square kilometers of contiguous mineral claims, collectively known as the Ladner Gold Project. The project is located near Hope, BC, in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine, Pipestem Mine and numerous gold prospects.


Mr. Robert Thast CEO Video http://www.newcarolingold.com/blank-page/

For additional information, please visit the Company's website at www.newcarolingold.com.



--------------------------------


Project Highlights


• Desirable mining location

• Recently acquired 100%

• Closed financing for $2,100,000 March & May 2016

• Five past producing underground gold mines trending NW on the east side of the Hozameen Fault, within the Coquihalla Gold Belt

• Approximately 144 sq km contiguous land package

• NI 43-101 Carolin Resource - 607,000 oz inferred grading 1.5 g/t 0.5 g/t cut-off

• NI 43-101 McMaster Resource - 79,000 oz inferred grading 0.69 g/t 0.5 g/t cut-off

• Metallurgy – recent tests averaged 91%+ recovery

• Existing Mine Permit – M138

• Exploration Permit MX-7-185

• TSF NI 43-101 inferred resource of 23,700 and 5,000 oz indicated at 1 g/t oz of 1 g/t with .5 cut-off

 • Gold belt runs for 28 km on Company claims along the Hozameen Fault.

• 5 historical mines (since 1925)

• 30 known gold workings and high grade occurrences with little to no follow-up work

• Exploration and drilling has been limited to Carolin with minor drilling at the McMaster Zones and very sporadic exploration at other key targets

• Very large geophysical and geochemical signature

• Compelling 3D Geological Model

• Metallurgical test work indicates overall gold recoveries of up to 94.5% possible

• Gold zones associated with deep 1st order crustal fault – Hozameen Fault

• Similar geological setting to Bridge River Gold Camp (Bralorne) and California’s Mother Lode District


            NewCarolinGold.com


----------



## Userman (7 June 2016)

*New Carolin Gold Exploration Underway At The Ladner Gold Project*
(via Thenewswire.ca)

June 6, 2016 / TheNewswire / New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD) OTCBB: LADFF: The Company is pleased to announce that the first stage of its 2016 exploration program at the Ladner Gold Project is underway. Key points are:

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid...p;qm_symbol=LAD


----------

